# What spicy/full flavored CCs do you guys enjoy?



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who posted about their favorite non-spicy cigars. Don't get me wrong guys, I love Bolivar Royal Coronas and certain Partagas so my palate isn't just geared towards milder cigars although my previous post may have seemed that way. Currently the Bolivar RC is my favorite full flavored cigar. What do you guys enjoy?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Partagas as a whole is defined by spice


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Boli RC so far but I have a couple boxes of things I haven't tried yet. Still learnin', started smokin regularly in May.....We've got a long way to go


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I am way green, but the Partagas series D #2 I was lucky to be gifted, would fit the bill if my vote was worth anything.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Partagas, Boli PC and RASS. All wonderful, spicey, complex and just plain damned good :dr


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

I havent found a cuban that I dont like.. hence the name, go figure..


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

RyJ Cazadores!


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

muziq said:


> RyJ Cazadores!


They're so spicy from what I've read, that I'm afraid to try one. :mn


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I've found the Corona Extra to be the Bolivar-est of the Bolivars. 

898s are my favorite Partagas.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Am I missing something? I've found Bolivars to be earthy, strong, and really sweet, but definitely not spicy. Different palates?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

burninator said:


> Am I missing something? I've found Bolivars to be earthy, strong, and really sweet, but definitely not spicy. Different palates?


I'd tend to agree with Bolivar not being spicy. Strong, leathery and earthy yes. Partagas is first brand I think of when it comes to spicy.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> I'd tend to agree with Bolivar not being spicy. Strong, leathery and earthy yes. Partagas is first brand I think of when it comes to spicy.


:tpd:

I think the Partagas PC Especialles are among the spiciest of the Partagas line from my limited experience.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Partagas de Partagas No.1...

Now dats'a spicy'a meeta-ball. :ss


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Anything RyJ, the cigars are spicy in general and the only Cuban smokes I am not crazy about.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

H. Upmann Coronas Majors are great, and relatively cheap.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> 898s are my favorite Partagas.


+1...IMHO, you simply cannot go wrong with this cigar (price, taste, size, etc).

Add me to the list that doesn't find Bolivars spicy. I don't find Cazadores spicy either.

Honestly, I don't find many cigars all that spicy. Then again, I can't eat food without some sort of hot sauce, peppers, pepper flakes, etc. So in all likelihood, I probably have a high tolerance to spice.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> I've found the Corona Extra to be the Bolivar-est of the Bolivars.
> 
> 898s are my favorite Partagas.


Good choices I will add my fave BBF to the full flavoured list. I prefer to call these smokes full flavoured. I don't find peppery spice in the full flavoured CC's I like. The 898 is a good example of what I mean. I more often taste the pepper for better or worse in NC's. Go figure! That's what makes this "hobby" such fun - sharing opinions, stogies and good times.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

a2vr6 said:


> Anything RyJ, the cigars are spicy in general and the only Cuban smokes I am not crazy about.


:tpd: Agreed. Made the mistake of spending way too much on RyJ Short Churchill. It was OK (spicy... really spicy. Barely smoothed out) but I could have found better smokes to spend that kind of money on.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Bear1976 said:


> :tpd: Agreed. Made the mistake of spending way too much on RyJ Short Churchill. It was OK (spicy... really spicy. Barely smoothed out) but I could have found better smokes to spend that kind of money on.


I bought a couple boxes a few years back when I was in Cuba. Was duped by a lady who worked in the Casa De Habanos saying that they are mild sweet smokes. Obviously she had no idea what she was talking about. Anywho, I'll be better prepared this time around.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bolivars are not spicy; Partagas are a little spicy, but mainly earthly and leathery. The spiciest cigars I know are:
RASCC
RASS
HUSW

All fantastic cigars!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

You want spice?


The PSD#3 EL 2006- That thing is an ass-kicking spice bomb!


ATL


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

RAPC
RA 898
Partagas 898
Partagas churchill de luxe


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Partagas marca. Pretty much top to bottom. Fresh Sd4s and 898V come to mind.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

I love partagas.

They are spicy.

You will love them too.:ss


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Partagas coronas: spiciest damn thing I ever smoked.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

had an 898v yesterday, spicy yet smooth, very nice

from dic 05


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

Maybe I'm crazy but I'd say Mag46.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Just about any Cuban cigar is spicy young. Spice generally fades as cigars age. Most Patagas are pretty spicy. Some models like the Charlottes lose the spice as they age. Fresh D4's pretty spicy. After 6-10 years the D4's just become chocolatey with no spice. I have some 97 and 98 Boli PC's, same thing. More complex, but less spicy than fresh ones. As far as mature cigars go the 01 SC El Morros still have some spice kickin. Some other Bolis that are very spicy young are just more earthy with age, Boli CE over 5 years to me are just strong, earthy, and sweet, but not much spice. Nobody mentioned Cohibas, but some are pretty darn spicy. Coronas Especials and the Media Coronas (Reserva) both pretty spicy to me.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

IMHO I would call the few HDM"s I have enjoyed as "spicy" I have some BBF and RC's but don't recall them as being "spicy", back to that different palate thing I guess.........


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I may have to disagree with the spice going away with age, th 82 Davi that Chip let me try was one of th spiciest cigars I've ever smoked and it was 25 yrs old.

Personally, that Davidoff was crazy spicey, and VR tends to be spicy for me as well in addition to partigas


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Sancho said:


> I may have to disagree with the spice going away with age, th 82 Davi that Chip let me try was one of th spiciest cigars I've ever smoked and it was 25 yrs old.
> 
> Personally, that Davidoff was crazy spicey, and VR tends to be spicy for me as well in addition to partigas


I never said ALL cigars lose the spiciness with age. I threw out several examples that do for sure. More often than not spice fades away with age.

What Davidoff was spicy? I've smoked just about every one and they are sugary sweet and smooth, but never had one I'd call spicy. 

I have had some aged cigars that do retain the spice. Smoked some 93 Siglo V's that were very strong and intensely spicy. Different blend than todays for sure.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I want to say it was an 82 davidoff verocu?


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> +1...IMHO, you simply cannot go wrong with this cigar (price, taste, size, etc).
> 
> Add me to the list that doesn't find Bolivars spicy. I don't find Cazadores spicy either.
> 
> Honestly, I don't find many cigars all that spicy. Then again, I can't eat food without some sort of hot sauce, peppers, pepper flakes, etc. So in all likelihood, I probably have a high tolerance to spice.


Same here, I have to try that partagas


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

This cigar although not talked about much defines Partagas spice.

Partagas Serie du Connaisseur No. 3

An excellent cigar and reasonably priced as well.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Sancho said:


> I want to say it was an 82 davidoff verocu?


Don't believe Davidoff ever had a cigar called a Verocu. There is the Mille Series (1000,2000, etc.), Chateau series (La Tour, Mouton Rothschild,etc)#1,#2,tubos, Ambassisdrice, Dom Perignon, and 80th Anny.

Dunhill Veradero perhaps. Dunhill cigars definately have more strength or richness to me than Davidoff.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Fredster said:


> Don't believe Davidoff ever had a cigar called a Verocu. There is the Mille Series (1000,2000, etc.), Chateau series (La Tour, Mouton Rothschild,etc)#1,#2,tubos, Ambassisdrice, Dom Perignon, and 80th Anny.
> 
> Dunhill Veradero perhaps. Dunhill cigars definately have more strength or richness to me than Davidoff.


Agreed. I think that Davidoff cigars are just about the furthest thing from "spicy" that one can imagine in a cigar...sugary, burnt caramel, cream, even hazelnut...but I've never gotten "spicy". As fur Dunhills, I concur that they tend to be richer than Davidoffs (think dark chocolate vs. milk chocolate).


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

zemekone said:


> RAPC
> RA 898
> Partagas 898
> Partagas churchill de luxe


What Gerry said. Might add fresh Partagas Shorts to the list even though they are not on my smoke list any more. Can be spicy little pepper bombs.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Sancho said:


> I want to say it was an 82 davidoff verocu?


It was a Chateau Margaux:ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

And I can vouch for the aforementioned cigars 'punchiness'. Sancho was pretty accurate in calling it spicy.

I thinking everyone who tried it was pretty knocked over by the punch and spiciness to a cigar of that age. I figured that it would've been far too mellow and subtle for me to pick up on a lot of the flavors, but it was a total knock in the face.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I've smoked plenty of Margaux's and never though of them as a spicy cigar. Some light spice in the beginning, then it becomes very sweet. Medium bodied, but very flavorful. Everyone tastes different things in a cigar though.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

chibnkr said:


> (think dark chocolate vs. milk chocolate).


Brillant sir! i like that...


----------



## KraZieMaN55 (Oct 2, 2005)

I really like the Mag46 for its sweet spicy flavors. However, it’s a med/full flavor cigar when young and with at least few years aging it becomes more a solid medium flavor stogie.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Are Hoyos supposed to be spicy? I just had an Epi 2 that my tongue is still tingling from.....


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I've had a spicy note or two from my Hoyo Petit Robustos.


----------

